# Happy Birthday DaveSoMD



## Kylie1969

Wishing you a fabulous birthday Dave ​


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!


----------



## MrsLMB




----------



## vitauta

happy birthday, dave!  i hope your birthday is every bit as big and bold and beautiful as last year's was!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

'What day is it?' asked Pooh. 'It's Dave's Birthday today,' squeaked Piglet. 'My favorite day,' said Pooh.


----------



## chopper

Happy birthday!  Hope it is a good one.


----------



## buckytom

happy birthday, dave!


----------



## forty_caliber

Happy Happy Birthday!

.40


----------



## Zhizara

Have a great day!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks everyone!!!!!!   Two celebrations here this year.  We had a cookout yesterday with my Mom, aunt, and two friends and this evening we are going out for dinner to celebrate my actual B-day.  Will post pics from last night once I get them off my phone. 

I'll report back in tonight on the birthday dinner.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds like a great way to celebrate!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday, Dave.


----------



## Barbara L

Happy Birthday Dave! Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks all.  As promised here are pictures from dinner.  We tried a local place called The Ruddy Duck.  It is a micro brewery and restaurant. 



Braised Beef short ribs 



Grilled pork chop.  Both with mashed garlic potatoes and vegetable medly



Jumbo Lump crab meat crab cakes



Grilled fajita wrap with spicy onion rings



Baley's Irish cream pie with oreo crust.

Dinner was great.  I think we finally found a local restaurant that we really like.


----------



## Dawgluver

Looks great, Dave!


----------



## MrsLMB

Wonderful looking meal .. glad you got to enjoy that !


----------



## vitauta

wow dave, i'm impressed with your birthday restaurant, the ruddy duck.  can it possibly be located on the eastern shore?  nice menu selections, every one!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks!  



vitauta said:


> wow dave, i'm impressed with your birthday restaurant, the ruddy duck.  can it possibly be located on the eastern shore?  nice menu selections, every one!



No it is just north of Solomon's Island, MD in Calvert County.  They have a nice menu selection there. Next time we are trying the pizzas.


----------



## Kylie1969

Your meal looks fabulous Dave, thanks for sharing the photos and so pleased you had such a nice birthday


----------



## buckytom

i like their plates.

i'm glad you found a place you'll go back to. everyone needs a "local", as the irish call it.


----------



## Alix

I can't believe I missed your birthday! My humblest apologies! Hope you had a great time and that the year ahead is stellar.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks Alix!!! No apologies necessary. It was a great day and we had a great meal that day!!


----------

